# Visitenkarte in Freehand?



## eyellusionz (31. Oktober 2005)

Ich bin recht neu in Freehand und möchte eine Visitenkarte erstellen.
Die Karte soll ungeknickt 17cm breit und 5,5cm hoch sein.
Wie bereite ich die Freehand-Datei am Besten vor?
Kann ich Hilfslinien bestimmte Angaben in cm oder mm geben?

Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## Irresponder (1. November 2005)

1. Dokumentengröße:
"Fenster" -> "Dokument"
Dort wählst Du in der 2ten Dropdownbox von oben "Benutzerdefiniert". Danach kannst Du die Seitenmaße frei definieren.

2. Hilfslinien:
"Ansicht" -> "Hilfslinien" -> "Hilfelinien bearbeiten"
Da kann man beliebig nummerisch Hilfslinien plazieren...

Gruß


----------

